# Panasonic Lumix FZ45 - any good?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Panasonic TZ6 at the moment, which has served me well, but after using an FZ38 yesterday, I was impressed with the step up in image quality, although it did seem to still suffer from noise when taking pics indoors.

My question is, for £200ish, is there anything any better than the FZ45?

Should I perhaps look at stepping up to a Sony NEX5?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I have a Panasonic TZ6 at the moment, which has served me well, but after using an FZ38 yesterday, I was impressed with the step up in image quality, although it did seem to still suffer from noise when taking pics indoors.
> 
> My question is, for £200ish, is there anything any better than the FZ45?
> 
> ...


My two pence Russ. Got an FZ38 I paid £300 for in Sept 2009 (just when they were released). I'm still pleased as punch with it, and think it was SOOOOO worth the cash.

Saw an FZ45 for ~£240 in Comet the other day. That's gotta be a steal.

This has been asked before (...off to find thread...), when it and the FZ100 were new (that still costs a lot more but does have a few extra features), I believe an Olympus or Fuji that has extra zoom but is bulkier was mentioned as main competition.

But you won't be dissapointed with it IMO. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers buddy 

Do you find that indoor pics are quite noisy though?

Look at my front wing on this pic for example:


P1040125 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

First two are probably the most useful. It was a Fuji HS10 the other one mentioned. I'd still take a Pana, but I may be biased.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210989

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210528

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213588

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223321


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Do you find that indoor pics are quite noisy though?
> 
> ...


You're right, it doesn't always like indoors, or low light pictures. Some of that will be down to the fairly small sensors on them I guess. This could probably be got around by using it with a tripod on a lower shutter speed etc, or a specific indoors setting that might lower the shutter speed but reduce sensitivity ISO settings. The camera would obviously need to be dead still for this though.

The camera's are very smart in terms of modelling and sorting out shutter speeds and relative isos... but in that pic it probably thinks that the sharpest picture will come from setting the light for the brightest spot, running a fast shutter speed to reduce blur etc, if just held by hand. But then, you get a little noise where it's darker. I'm guessing all this is is that the sensor did not get enough information from the light in the time the camera's shutter was open.

To get a crystal image in lower light, without a flash, or mixed light and just holding in your hand may be asking a bit much of these or any camera if that makes sense.

One way to get around this I find if using it on "intelligent mode" (which is waaaay smarter than me often!), is to take a few repeats of the same image, and pick the best! This generally isn't a problem with the big memory cards you can get these days. High dynamic range setting might help too?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Any compact with their tiny sensors will suffer noise in low light images. Now that the Sony NEX 5N is out you may get a bargain plain '5'


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Brazo, I didn't know there was a new NEX5N out - I'll have a look into it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You certainly had job cut out with that shot as car indoors artificial lights and the outside natural light and both interior and exterior exposed rather well it coped very well not to either expose exterior spot on and interior too dark or interior spot on and exterior washed out.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Brazo, I didn't know there was a new NEX5N out - I'll have a look into it.


Or even look for a Nex 3, same sensor just in a plastic body. You can also get a m43 ep1 camera for around £200.


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

RussZS said:


> My question is, for £200ish, is there anything any better than the FZ45?


yes, a used dslr. will meet your budget easily and knock the fz45 through the ropes and into the 10th row

nikon d50/d70/d70s
canon 300d/350d

all 5 of those can be had for sub £200...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking at the NEX3 which I can get for £240. Is that a good choice?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I've been looking at the NEX3 which I can get for £240. Is that a good choice?


Only you can judge, its APS-C so has the same size sensor as a DSLR and its sensor is superior to all those older DSLR's mentioned.

Either way if its low light performance you want the Sony NEX series has it in bucket loads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Only you can judge, its APS-C so has the same size sensor as a DSLR and its sensor is superior to all those older DSLR's mentioned.
> 
> Either way if its low light performance you want the Sony NEX series has it in bucket loads.


Thanks Brazo 

Argos were doing them for £285, which I can get a further 10% off, but typically they are out of stock everywhere 

Is the Pana G10 decent indoors?


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

Brazo said:


> Only you can judge, its APS-C so has the same size sensor as a DSLR and its sensor is superior to all those older DSLR's mentioned.
> 
> Either way if its low light performance you want the Sony NEX series has it in bucket loads.


any sensor is worthless without decent glass in front of it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ocatoro said:


> any sensor is worthless without decent glass in front of it


That is correct but this isn't a lens thread


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How would you guys spend £300 please?

Just interested in taking pics of cars, inside and out


----------



## ocatoro (Oct 3, 2011)

Brazo said:


> That is correct but this isn't a lens thread


thats why i suggested for the budget, to get an older dslr and at least one decent lens... very easily done.. and will produce greater results imo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going for a Sony NEXC3, which I was very impressed by today after having a play - £330 after £30 cash rebate from Sony.

I'd prefer new to used tbh.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

check out quidco before you buy, may even get a few more ££ quid back


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I'm going for a Sony NEXC3, which I was very impressed by today after having a play - £330 after £30 cash rebate from Sony.
> 
> I'd prefer new to used tbh.


Even better again at low light!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Even better again at low light!


Good choice for £300ish new? I really feel lost with cameras and most staff in shops are clueless!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I would say so, same sensor they use in the crop high end DSLR's such as Pentax K5 and Nikon D7000, I know your 'only' upgrading from a P&S but if you ever did want to couple it with a decent lens then you would struggle to get better IQ this side of full frame.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I just picked up the NEXC3 for £370 and I'm very impressed so far. Great little camera!


----------

